# Truck bed fuel tank ?



## kmoxam (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have an 08 gmc 2500 diesel and find that when towing my fuel range is not in the neighbourhood of where i would like it to be. I have been looking into several different fuel tanks for the front of my box, but there there is a huge difference in prices and styles. Does anyone have any opinions or suggestions on these? I am not looking to spend a fortune either. 

Thanks


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

There are many options. Some include a larger main fuel tank (and not take up any more room in the truck bed). Or you can try get a "fuel cell" with or without a pump, with or without an automatic pump, an external pump to refuel others, with switchovers and the like. The biggest thing to worry about is that the curb weight of your truck will increase substantially leaving less weight for cargo, people and towing especially on the rear axle.

Another hugely varying cost factor is labor. If so inclined you can comparison shop for installation for all these various options if you don't want to do it yourself.

I have friends who have done all the above. I'm not interested, mostly because I have to be careful with weight and prefer some margin which a fuel cell will take away. When I'm towing I have over 400 miles of range which is plenty for me since I can't sit for that long without stopping anyway. But others like the fuel cell because it helps you search for better prices of fuel so that on your much needed stop, you don't necessarily have to buy their (overpriced) fuel.

For me, it sure seems like it's always that the best price was the first station I saw when my tank was more full - ain't that a pisser. Now I refuel when I stop and if the price is comparable. The worst I ever paid was $5.80/gallon for diesel on SR395 near Mammoth a few years ago and I didn't have a choice. A fuel cell might have meant I would have to miss that station and going to the next one it could be higher when you have to refuel. I haven't been able to justify one, but others have been VERY successful with the ways they've opted to use them.


----------

